# How much do you charge for 100% Epoxy



## CCS (Nov 7, 2007)

How much do you guys charge for 100% Epoxy with fleck (On garage floor)? I have seen heard people doing it for 6.00SQ-FT to $11.00SQ-ft.
Thanks
Adam


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

I just bid the job by looking at it. How much prep is involved? What product are you using? etc.


----------



## CCS (Nov 7, 2007)

I was just wondering what the standard bid would be for normal prep. and 100% durall Epoxy.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Another can of worms opener, Good Luck my brother!


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

CCS said:


> I was just wondering what the standard bid would be for normal prep. and 100% durall Epoxy.





timhag said:


> Another can of worms opener, Good Luck my brother!



Lol...

There is no "going rate"
That's a myth...it's made up
Call/ask three different contractors ad you'll get three different prices



CCS said:


> I have seen heard people doing it for 6.00SQ-FT to $11.00SQ-ft.


Ah...so you see what I mean then

Best you figure out what you need, and charge that
Figuring out a price using someone else's numbers (costs) is never a good idea


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


slickshift said:


> Lol...
> 
> There is no "going rate"
> That's a myth...it's made up
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Quartz Floor- $6.73 per sq ft


----------



## uglyjoe (Jan 18, 2008)

I did the NCSU Micro Biology Research Lab about 15 years ago.

2 Part Epox Job and as I remember I pulled about $22 or $24 a sq.

And that *didn't* include materials. 

As well, the guy that got the seamless epoxy floor end of it was at $30 something a sq.

There is a lot of cost and turnover on epox work. There is a lot to know and understand about epox and pricing *aint* your problem. I'd suggest you walk away from the job just for the fact that you asked this question. You can get hurt or hurt someone just from mere vapor inhalation. I'd hate to think about you crapping your pants for 2 weeks cause you couldn't hold your bowels from breathing to much - to long. 

*You other guys should have more warning with this type of question from someone. *


----------

